# Cordata leaves Nurii Flower



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

This special nurii recently flower in my cultivation, i like the color. 

More picture here.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Others in my cultivation:

Purpurea, Johor.









http://natureye.com/cryptocorynes/c-purpurea-flower.html


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Auriculata.










http://natureye.com/cryptocorynes/auriculata-flowering-in-cultivation.html


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice photos! What is your setup for the crypts?


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

bigstick120 said:


> Nice photos! What is your setup for the crypts?


Hi, thanks.

The tank i uses are various but finally settled with 22 liters plastic container with transparent cover. The key is the substrate, I uses 60-70% leaf peat, sand and some laterite. This setup based on Dr. Neils are suitable for all species of crypts except hard water one, but he uses 100% leaf peat which i found it too light to hole the roots but i think his type of soil are different from mine. Hopes this help.


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice spathes!!
What do you mean with leaf peat? Maybe peat moss or leaf litter?
Don't you add some ferts?

Regards,


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

ferchu22 said:


> Nice spathes!!
> What do you mean with leaf peat? Maybe peat moss or leaf litter?
> Don't you add some ferts?
> 
> Regards,


It's black soil + decomposing leaves litter collected under trees. 100% say no to fertilizer please.

Jan's showing the type of soil under fagus trees but not limited to it, it could be any types of tree near you.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

So you collected soil under trees in a forest?
Any special conditions regarding location?

Did you cook the soil prior to adding it to your tanks?

-Gordon


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Gordonrichards said:


> So you collected soil under trees in a forest?
> Any special conditions regarding location?
> 
> Did you cook the soil prior to adding it to your tanks?
> ...


Not necessary a forest, I collected mine under big Enterolobium saman or rain trees near my office.

I soak it underwater for few days, you can boil it if you want but I didn't do that.


----------

